
[Linus on] Re: Avoid speculative indirect calls in kernel - woliveirajr
https://lwn.net/Articles/742764/
======
chomp
Covered here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16066968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16066968)

------
floatingatoll
As noted later in thread, a proper writeup for Linus & co. was in progress
when the vulnerability was disclosed in advanced of the 1/9 publication date,
and so Linus was missing a lot of context for the patch when he wrote the
email linked by this post.

